# Fly fishing Pensacola bay



## mcaston0607 (7 mo ago)

I’m going to be down in Pensacola for the week and brought down my kayak to fish.

Are the jack crevalle in the area currently? Goal is to get one on the fly. Unsure if they’re migratory or if they’re in the area all year.

My plan is to fish all around in the Pensacola Bay/Santa Rosa sound and find some grass flats as well. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some around for sure. Plenty near the pass and sporadic on the grass flats in big lagoon. Lots of spanish mackerel, trout and others around as well.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Have seen several big schools of big jacks already. They are usually swimming 30 MPH in the opposite direction.


----------



## mcaston0607 (7 mo ago)

Awesome, thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

This time of year, large migratory tarpon are my favorite thing to target on the fly. Second would be bull redfish. Both can be found near the bridges.


----------



## mcaston0607 (7 mo ago)

ThaFish said:


> This time of year, large migratory tarpon are my favorite thing to target on the fly. Second would be bull redfish. Both can be found near the bridges.


That is 100% my top fish to get on the fly but i didn’t think they’d be up here. I really appreciate that. Do you float the bridge on a kayak or boat? My only access is kayak.
Yesterday looked pretty rough but I assumed it was the winds from the tropical storm blowing through and that it would calm down the next few days.


----------



## Larry Grossman (7 mo ago)

mcaston0607 said:


> I’m going to be down in Pensacola for the week and brought down my kayak to fish.
> 
> Are the jack crevalle in the area currently? Goal is to get one on the fly. Unsure if they’re migratory or if they’re in the area all year.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcaston0607 (7 mo ago)

Larry Grossman said:


>


That looks incredible. Going out this morning walking the beach on the bay side to hopefully do the same.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mcaston0607 said:


> That is 100% my top fish to get on the fly but i didn’t think they’d be up here. I really appreciate that. Do you float the bridge on a kayak or boat? My only access is kayak.
> Yesterday looked pretty rough but I assumed it was the winds from the tropical storm blowing through and that it would calm down the next few days.


I fish it by boat at night. Although there are many who do it by kayak as well!


----------

